
No “News, Jobs, and Democracy” Drop Down Option in Application - gberntsen
An interested startup here - considering a submission for the most recent &quot;News, Jobs, and Democracy&quot; RFS. However, that doesn&#x27;t seem to be an option in the Winter 2017 Funding Cycle page that the blog post directs to.<p>Thanks!
======
greenyoda
Posting a question here is not a reliable way to get in touch with YC. If you
have a question regarding YC funding, you might try their contact page:

[https://www.ycombinator.com/contact](https://www.ycombinator.com/contact)

~~~
gberntsen
Thanks - I'll try that. Thought I'd throw it out there first in case someone
had some insight.

